
Steve Wozniak on Steve Jobs' Health - pclark
http://mashable.com/2009/01/18/steve-wozniak-on-steve-jobs-health/
======
redorb
like a painter who doesn't know when the painting is done, it would be a good
article without the last sentence.

------
pclark
I typically like to link to the _source_ \- but macblogz is intollerably slow
right now.

------
jballanc
"...but he is such a part of the value of that stock"

Just because you say it doesn't make it true!

